# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > Islamic Law >  تقرير لبحثي في الماستر المعنون ب" التويق في المنازعات العقارية القسمة الرضائية نموذجا

## sidahmed

*مقدمة*
    لما كانت الأموال هي عصب الحياة ، وبها يتقوى المسلم في أداء واجباته الدينية والدنيوية ، بين الله تعالى للإنسان طرق الكسب الحلال ، وحثه على العمل والإجتهاد فشرع له سبحانه وتعالى القسمة في العقار والمنقول والحيوان والعروض والثمار وغيرها من الاموال المباحة شرعا ، وذلك درءا لضرر الشركة أو التخفيف منها ، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " *لا ضرر ولاضرار* "[1]. وحتى تستقيم حياة الإنسان وتسعد في الدنيا والاخرة ، شرعت هذه القسمة لإفراز نصيب كل وارث أو شريك  ، حتى يرفع الضرر عن الشركات ، ويتم الحفاظ على كيان الأسر من التشتت والتفرقة وقطع الرحم  ، وذلك عن طريق ابرام عقد القسمة الرضائية المبني على التراضي والتصالح والتوفيق ، وتفاديا للصراعات والخصومات بين ذوي الأقارب والأرحام ، المؤدية إلى الترافع والتقاضي الذي قد يطول انتظار صدور حكم في الموضوع بسبب تعقد الإجراءات وكثرتها – خصوصا في المجال العقاري -  واستغلال أحد الطرفين لما يوفره المشرع من مساطر قانونية للحصول على إيقاف التنفيذ أو المنازعة بإثارة الصعوبة في التنفيذ .
 لذالك وفي سبيل اختصار الطريق ، أصبح أطراف الخصومة يفضلون اللجوء إلى الوسائل البديلة لتسوية النزاعات ومن ضمنها الصلح والتوفيق .
  ويعتبر الصلح والتوفيق من أقدم الوسائل التي كان يلجأإليها الأفراد لفض النزاعات بينهم ، بل يمكن إعتباره أقدم من القضاء بحيث كان الناس في ظل عشائرهم وتجمعاتهم يلجأون إلى أحد الأشخاص المعروف بحكمته ونزاهته لعرض النزاع عليه وطلب تدخله لإبرام صلح وتوفيق – بين الطرفين يحفظ ماء الوجه لهما معا لاغالب ولا مغلوب .
 وروي عن الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أنه قال : " *ردوا الخصوم حتى يصطلحوا ، فإن فصل القضاء يورث بينهم الضغائن* "[2]
وهذا مشاهد معروف في واقعنا المعاصر من ارتفاع دعاوى القسمة المعروضة على المحاكم والتي غالبا ماتتسبب في تفكيك الروابط الأسرية  ، ففي بعض المحاكم يقف الأباء والأبناء والإخوة والأخوات والأخوال والأعمام يخاصم بعضهم بعضا أمام القضاء . فأي احترام وأي تقدير يبقى للأب أو للأم عندما يداعيهما ابنهما أو بنتهما ، وأية علاقة ستربط بين الأخ وأخيه في المستقبل عندما يمثلان أمام القاضي ، كل منهما يتهم الاخر بانه ماكر ومخادع وبأنه استحوذ عل نصيبه كله أو على جزء منه ، أو أنه يحاول إنكاره عليه ، على الأقل . 
وإن أهم سبب دفعني بأن أكتب في هذا الموضوع هو أنه واقع معاش في حياتنا اليومية الأسرية ، إذ لا يخلو الإنسان من كونه وارثا أو موروثا ...
 وتتلخص هذه الدراسة في أحد اهم حالات إنهاء الملكية الشائعة في العقار ،وذالك عن طريق القسمة الرضائية . وتعتبر الملكية الشائعة في العقار عقبة أمام المالكين تحد من حرية تصرف كل مالك بالحصة الشائعة في هذا العقار بشكل مستقل ومنفرد عن بقية المالكين.
 وتتمثل إشكالية الدراسة في تنوع القوانين المطبقة على العقار فيما يتعلق بقسمة العقار الشائع وذلك لتنوع الأنظمة العقارية بالمغرب ، ومدى دور القسمة الرضائيةكوسيلة بديلة عن القسمة القضائية في التخفيف وإنهاء الملكية الشائعة .
   وعليه فإن دراسة موضوع التوفيق في المنازعات العقارية  - القسمة الرضائية – نموذجا – سيتم تقسيمه إلى فصلين على النحو الاتي :









الفصل الأول  القسمة الرضائية كوسيلة بديلة عن القسمة القضائية .
المبحث الأول : التوفيق كوسيلة بديلة
المطلب الأول :  مفهوم الوسائل البديلة
المطلب الثاني : ماهية التوفيق وتميييزه عن باقي الوسائل
المبحث الثاني   : ماهية القسمة .
المطلب الأول : مفهوم القسمة ومشروعيتها
المطلب الثاني : أنواع القسمة .
المطلب الثالث : تمييز القسمة الرضائية عما شابهها .
المبحث الثالث  : قسمة العقارات
المطلب الأول : ماهية العقار
المطلب الثاني : الأنظمة العقارية
الفصل الثاني : الأحكام العامة للقسمة الرضائية
المبحث الأول  : شروط القسمة الرضائية وحالاتها .
المطلب الأول : شروط القسمة الرضائية .
المطلب الثاني : حالات القسمة الرضائية .
المبحث الثاني : أحكام القسمة الرضائية واثارها
المطلب الأول : أحكام القسمة الرضائية
المطلب الثاني : أثار القسمة الرضائية
المطلب الثالث : اجراءات القسمة

[1] - الموطأ ،للإمام مالك ، كتاب الأقضية باب  القضاء في المرفق رقم الحديث 1234.

[2] - سنن البيهقي الكبرى ، أبو بكر البيهقي مكتبة دار الباز - مكة المكرمة ، 1414 - 1994 تحقيق : محمد عبد القادر عطا
 باب ما جاء في التحلل وما يحتج به من أجاز الصلح على الإنكار ، رقم الحديث 11142.
*مقدمة*
    لما كانت الأموال هي عصب الحياة ، وبها يتقوى المسلم في أداء واجباته الدينية والدنيوية ، بين الله تعالى للإنسان طرق الكسب الحلال ، وحثه على العمل والإجتهاد فشرع له سبحانه وتعالى القسمة في العقار والمنقول والحيوان والعروض والثمار وغيرها من الاموال المباحة شرعا ، وذلك درءا لضرر الشركة أو التخفيف منها ، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " *لا ضرر ولاضرار* "[1]. وحتى تستقيم حياة الإنسان وتسعد في الدنيا والاخرة ، شرعت هذه القسمة لإفراز نصيب كل وارث أو شريك  ، حتى يرفع الضرر عن الشركات ، ويتم الحفاظ على كيان الأسر من التشتت والتفرقة وقطع الرحم  ، وذلك عن طريق ابرام عقد القسمة الرضائية المبني على التراضي والتصالح والتوفيق ، وتفاديا للصراعات والخصومات بين ذوي الأقارب والأرحام ، المؤدية إلى الترافع والتقاضي الذي قد يطول انتظار صدور حكم في الموضوع بسبب تعقد الإجراءات وكثرتها – خصوصا في المجال العقاري -  واستغلال أحد الطرفين لما يوفره المشرع من مساطر قانونية للحصول على إيقاف التنفيذ أو المنازعة بإثارة الصعوبة في التنفيذ .
 لذالك وفي سبيل اختصار الطريق ، أصبح أطراف الخصومة يفضلون اللجوء إلى الوسائل البديلة لتسوية النزاعات ومن ضمنها الصلح والتوفيق .
  ويعتبر الصلح والتوفيق من أقدم الوسائل التي كان يلجأإليها الأفراد لفض النزاعات بينهم ، بل يمكن إعتباره أقدم من القضاء بحيث كان الناس في ظل عشائرهم وتجمعاتهم يلجأون إلى أحد الأشخاص المعروف بحكمته ونزاهته لعرض النزاع عليه وطلب تدخله لإبرام صلح وتوفيق – بين الطرفين يحفظ ماء الوجه لهما معا لاغالب ولا مغلوب .
 وروي عن الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أنه قال : " *ردوا الخصوم حتى يصطلحوا ، فإن فصل القضاء يورث بينهم الضغائن* "[2]
وهذا مشاهد معروف في واقعنا المعاصر من ارتفاع دعاوى القسمة المعروضة على المحاكم والتي غالبا ماتتسبب في تفكيك الروابط الأسرية  ، ففي بعض المحاكم يقف الأباء والأبناء والإخوة والأخوات والأخوال والأعمام يخاصم بعضهم بعضا أمام القضاء . فأي احترام وأي تقدير يبقى للأب أو للأم عندما يداعيهما ابنهما أو بنتهما ، وأية علاقة ستربط بين الأخ وأخيه في المستقبل عندما يمثلان أمام القاضي ، كل منهما يتهم الاخر بانه ماكر ومخادع وبأنه استحوذ عل نصيبه كله أو على جزء منه ، أو أنه يحاول إنكاره عليه ، على الأقل . 
وإن أهم سبب دفعني بأن أكتب في هذا الموضوع هو أنه واقع معاش في حياتنا اليومية الأسرية ، إذ لا يخلو الإنسان من كونه وارثا أو موروثا ...
 وتتلخص هذه الدراسة في أحد اهم حالات إنهاء الملكية الشائعة في العقار ،وذالك عن طريق القسمة الرضائية . وتعتبر الملكية الشائعة في العقار عقبة أمام المالكين تحد من حرية تصرف كل مالك بالحصة الشائعة في هذا العقار بشكل مستقل ومنفرد عن بقية المالكين.
 وتتمثل إشكالية الدراسة في تنوع القوانين المطبقة على العقار فيما يتعلق بقسمة العقار الشائع وذلك لتنوع الأنظمة العقارية بالمغرب ، ومدى دور القسمة الرضائيةكوسيلة بديلة عن القسمة القضائية في التخفيف وإنهاء الملكية الشائعة .
   وعليه فإن دراسة موضوع التوفيق في المنازعات العقارية  - القسمة الرضائية – نموذجا – سيتم تقسيمه إلى فصلين على النحو الاتي :









الفصل الأول  القسمة الرضائية كوسيلة بديلة عن القسمة القضائية .
المبحث الأول : التوفيق كوسيلة بديلة
المطلب الأول :  مفهوم الوسائل البديلة
المطلب الثاني : ماهية التوفيق وتميييزه عن باقي الوسائل
المبحث الثاني   : ماهية القسمة .
المطلب الأول : مفهوم القسمة ومشروعيتها
المطلب الثاني : أنواع القسمة .
المطلب الثالث : تمييز القسمة الرضائية عما شابهها .
المبحث الثالث  : قسمة العقارات
المطلب الأول : ماهية العقار
المطلب الثاني : الأنظمة العقارية
الفصل الثاني : الأحكام العامة للقسمة الرضائية
المبحث الأول  : شروط القسمة الرضائية وحالاتها .
المطلب الأول : شروط القسمة الرضائية .
المطلب الثاني : حالات القسمة الرضائية .
المبحث الثاني : أحكام القسمة الرضائية واثارها
المطلب الأول : أحكام القسمة الرضائية
المطلب الثاني : أثار القسمة الرضائية
المطلب الثالث : اجراءات القسمة

[1] - الموطأ ،للإمام مالك ، كتاب الأقضية باب  القضاء في المرفق رقم الحديث 1234.

[2] - سنن البيهقي الكبرى ، أبو بكر البيهقي مكتبة دار الباز - مكة المكرمة ، 1414 - 1994 تحقيق : محمد عبد القادر عطا
 باب ما جاء في التحلل وما يحتج به من أجاز الصلح على الإنكار ، رقم الحديث 11142.

----------

